# help!! golden retriever grooming: Ears and clipper burn



## golden1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I just got my 2 year old golden retriever groomed. I am not impressed at all. It was his first major cut, and it was with a reputable groomer. He came home with his bottom shaved (around the private area) and around his butt. You can tell it has clipper burn. Is there any way to help him??? He is very irritated and wont stop licking it. Also she cut his ears very short. Will his ear hair grow back (under and on top of the ear)???? Overall it was a very choppy job. I am very disappointed and feel terrible about it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It should grow back just fine, don't worry. I had to cut a lot of matting off my old dog when I got him and he looked terrible for a few months, but after that he was gorgeous.

Kabota has the full britches of a golden (he's a mix) and I have his bottom shaved like that to prevent poo getting caught in the fur, but my groomer didn't skin him.

I would, in the future, only use a groomer that will allow you to stay and watch the entire process, then stay and watch the entire process at least once. I also stopped by a few times and watched dogs coming out of the shop. I was looking to see how they looked and how they acted. It's not unusual for dogs to be upset by grooming, but not every dog should come out completely traumatized.

Also, print out pictures of what you want your dog to look like. Your groomer may not have understood what you wanted the ears to look like. There are a lot of different trims for goldens, so I'd do a little research, learn the terminology and find pictures of what you like.


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

I had Riley trimmed once and will never do it again. He had razor burn around his privates and licked it into a nice hot spot before I could stop him, so I trim he and May myself now.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

This happened to me once. The only thing I could think of to do was put anti-biotic cream on it. It seemed to help a little, but there was still some discomfort. I'm curious to see what others have done.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

It is more likley not clipper burn, but just raw from him licking at it. its a funny feeling to them the first time. most dogs will drag their butts after because it does itch. and then they chew, andmake it red. and then the owners are mad at the groomers.

As for the ears, not a clue what they did to them. Just because you are not happy, doesnt make them a bad groomer. next time be more opnionated tell them what you want and dont want. groomers will do the best they can to do what the owners want. you just have to speak up. if you dont, they will do what the please. I do it all the time. I cant get a good answert out of a owner, well what I feel will look good and be good on the dog. 

Sometimes it takes 3 or 4 appointments to really get the look you want.



Amaryllis said:


> I would, in the future, only use a groomer that will allow you to stay and watch the entire process, then stay and watch the entire process at least once. I also stopped by a few times and watched dogs coming out of the shop. I was looking to see how they looked and how they acted. It's not unusual for dogs to be upset by grooming, but not every dog should come out completely traumatized.
> 
> .


Not all groomers will do this. I would not. 99% of the time it causes more issues then needed. such as dogs mis behaving ect. also I dont do a whole do straight through. Most groomers have a few dogs in the shop at one time. so while one is drying, one is being groomed. I never let a owner stay. dogs tend to freak out more with owners around.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

First thing you need to do is stop him from licking himself. This alone could cause him more harm than the clip/ groom job. You can try putting on some shorts, using an over the counter spray with cortisone in it. You could also resort to putting a cone (an e-collar) on him for a couple of days. If all else fails a trip to your vet for a steroid shot to help your pup get some relief might be in order. Seeing that it was your dog's first major groom job he may have not been the calmest on this day. The biggest problem I get from your posting is it seems there was a lack of communication between you and the groomer. In the future write down instructions, bring along pictures to show what you are looking for. This might help to prevent this from happening again. One thing you have in your favor. His hair will more than likely grow back .


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A correct groom on a golden is to take the hair off the ears and from under the ears. If you didnt want a correct trim, you must specify such. A 2 year old golden should have been getting groomed regularly. You cannot take a dog that is that old, and never groomed and expect them not to feel funny when the rectum is cleaned up. Chalk it up as a lesson learned. Be specific about what you want and dont want, and have realistic goals.


----------

